# Pen bedding?



## futurefarmer (Oct 13, 2012)

We are wanting to put some kind of bedding in our pen to keep the goats warm during the upcoming winter. We have seen wood chips in pens but we don't want to do that because they eat the wood chips and as show goats, that's not too good... We also don't want hay because they will eat it all and we don't want them constantly eating... Any ideas?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Straw straw & more straw. The will nibble at it but it wont hurt them. We also throw in hay that they waste.


----------



## futurefarmer (Oct 13, 2012)

So you don't think it will really effect them if they ate on it every now and then? Our first concern of course is safety, it's obvious the hay won't hurt them. But our second concern is them getting fat from always eating it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There is a difference between hay and straw. Straw is for bedding. While the goats will eat a little bit of it, it isn't all that great to the goats. So the straw should be fine. Then you can put wasted hay on top of the straw and they won't eat the hay that they wasted.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

F. F. the "straw" being referred to is usually either wheat or rice stems. Both of which stand and dry in the field before the seed head is harvested. Then the dry nearly nutritionless stems are bailed for non food uses. If your goats are hungry enough to eat any quantity of straw, you need to break out some FOOD! 

Bob


----------



## futurefarmer (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks! I will see what we could do. Idk where we could get some straw round here, but I will see


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

depending on your pen ground, cleaning up with loose dirt is a pain. The straw gets mixed in with the dirt.

we have stall mats and the straw goes on top of that. Real easy to clean up. Bad thing is if they pee on it - it contains the moisture longer. Not a big issue if you keep throwing straw out. The mats will protect them from the cold ground a bit and the heating of the straw waste will help too (meaning don't clean out the straw often and it sort of ferments).


----------



## futurefarmer (Oct 13, 2012)

We have very dry dusty ground... Which we actually think is causing bad allergies for them


----------



## goatgirlpwr (Oct 20, 2012)

I used Equine fresh pellets aka Magic absorber and put that under the straw it swells when liquid gets on it and you don't have puddles of pee and water.... Hope this helped =)


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

I recently toured our state's only grade a goat dairy (Located in central West Virginia), they had a bed on crush and run covered with a 6 inch layer of sand box sand. They said they have not had one case of mastisis since switching to the sand. For cleaning, they use a snow shovel with little wholes drilled in it for a sifter. The pee just drains through the sand and gravel. And no urine odor in the barn. We are going to make the switch from straw to sand in the spring after we have used all the straw we just bought for this winter. Neat idea.


----------



## Tindi (Jul 11, 2012)

We used sand in the outdoor pen and under the overhang, it drains well and no mud. Inside the building (truck box with wood floor) we use a shaving base with some piles of hay in the spots they sleep (I cannot find straw here!). Mine don't eat the shavings but they get dairy goat ration twice a day and always have fresh hay in the feeder to munch on. Plus weather permitting we go for walks in the bush and they munch on leaves, grass etc etc.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

rb555 said:


> I recently toured our state's only grade a goat dairy (Located in central West Virginia), they had a bed on crush and run covered with a 6 inch layer of sand box sand. They said they have not had one case of mastisis since switching to the sand. For cleaning, they use a snow shovel with little wholes drilled in it for a sifter. The pee just drains through the sand and gravel. And no urine odor in the barn. We are going to make the switch from straw to sand in the spring after we have used all the straw we just bought for this winter. Neat idea.


That is interesting and I love that idea, but what are they using in the winter for warmth? Just wondering. Sand can't possibly be warm enough???


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:


> That is interesting and I love that idea, but what are they using in the winter for warmth? Just wondering. Sand can't possibly be warm enough???


We asked the same question, and to our surprise they said the sand kept their herd quite comfortable in the cold weather. We only have a few sub-zero days in the winter around here. The dairy owner said that they dig out little holes to lay in. Their barn wasn't any fancier or more insulated than any other barn either. I'm gonna give it a try next year, but have been toying with the idea of building a thermal box on the outside of the barn to heat up air with sunlight and circulate it into the barn until I can get my solar panels built. You can check their little dairy out at TLCfarmgoatdairy.com.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

We have stall matts then shavings on top to soak up any moisture then straw for bedding 
This will be our first winter with our goats , so Im a nervous nellie about keeping them warm 
and comfortable.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The most important thing for goats in cold weather is to have good ventalation, but no drafts on them. 
They can stand the cold, their coats get really thick, but a drafty 
barn will almost certainly cause pneumonia. 

We do one last good barn cleaning in November then put a layer of
 shavings down, straw and let any wasted hay accumulate over the winter.
 Amaziningly enough, the barn never smells bad. Heated water buckets 
take care of the frozen water problem. 

Fresh clean water, good quality hay, a non-drafty barn and your goats will do just fine!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm such a clean stall freak , I know I will be cleaning it out everyday , no matter what )
And with the stall matts , you have to take out the wet cause it will only get wetter , lol.
I used to do my horses stalls and get nice and warm , then go riding  
Nothing warms you up faster then a good stall mucking


----------



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> We have stall matts then shavings on top to soak up any moisture then straw for bedding.


I agree, I have concrete stall bottoms with a stall mat. I put about 2 inches of shavings on top of the stall mat, and then a good layer of straw.

A vent in the ceiling definitely helps (as weird as that sounds) it lets moisture out (which causes cold). Make sure there aren't any drafts coming from the bottom of the barn floor.

And I would definitely clean the bedding out when it gets dirty. I know some people let it pile up in the winter (as much as a few feet!) but cleaning more often keeps it dryer and free of urine.

I live in upstate New York- our average winter temp is about 5 degrees F to 20 degrees F, plus wind chill.:snowcheese:


----------



## futurefarmer (Oct 13, 2012)

Hmm... The sand is Kind of interesting! Idk if it would work tho. Our pen is about a 10x10 with about a 5x6 covered/walled shelter


----------

